# frt



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Eric your turtle is really cute what does he eat and how big is your tank and what size of tank do they need and what is his name?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

THank for the compliment. He is living off shrimp right now. I havent had the time to get him pleco food yet but i am going to soon. I tried giving him veggie but he only eats very little so that was a failure. My tank is only a 60g. They tend to grow very slow but its been reported that they have seen ones in the wild as big as 2 feet whic IMO they are very old. any size tank will be good for them. Of course the bigger the better. If you have any additional question about care and other info about them let me know and i will be more than happy to asist you.

I was planning on naming him spanky


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol spanky, is it fun to watch him swim? I would like to get one but I have to talk to kevin first


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

frt while cool are damn expensive. I'd like to get a florida softshell. But turtles are illegal to sell in NJ and the only dealer that has them in, it's almost twice as much to get it shipped than it is for the turtle.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I just want a pretty turtle


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

here's a thread about acquiring a frt

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=10864


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I just want a pretty turtle


 then why are you looking at frt's?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

FRT are constantly active. He interacts with my rays. My rays bullies and harasses him all the time but its kool. He swims and rides on top of my rays somttimes and swims with the arowana. A nice healthy frt is definitly worth the money you pay for it. As you can see 9/10 frt pictures you see them foraging for food or swimming. When they sleep you know it. Their eye lids close and you cant see the eye no more

p45 dont be mad that my frt gets more girls than you!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

florida softshell can not compare to a frt.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

spanky rides on your rays snap a pic of that I want to see that. Well I like the frts they are cute and if there are any turtles that are cheaper and just as active let me know


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

well, IMO there are are subsitute for a FRT. FRT are probally the only turtle who is too clumsy to eat your fish. Other turtles have the sharpness to eat and hunt down your fish. Not to mention FRTs are the best looking and unique aquatic turtle there is. Dont it remind you of a sea turtle?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I saved the pictures of the turtle so I can look at them and admire the turtle since I don't have my own


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

that is a good trait...no fish killing


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I saved the pictures of the turtle so I can look at them and admire the turtle since I don't have my own


 omg


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

shutup or I am going to tell jesus on you, just because I have a obsession with animals doesn't mean you have to be mean :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pcrose said:


> shutup or I am going to tell jesus on you, just because I have a obsession with animals doesn't mean you have to be mean :nod:


 what type of an obsession


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

now that is just wrong and gross


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lol nice one


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hhahaha that was so funny. NOT!!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am going to sick kobe dog on you if you don't be nice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well hmph to u too woman :sad:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

he has dingo in his genes booya my puppy rules


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

since you threw this way off topic...do you and Jesus sleep in a bed with Batman sheets?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > I saved the pictures of the turtle so I can look at them and admire the turtle since I don't have my own
> ...


 Aint nothing wrong with that. Im surprised i finally found someone who is just as intrested in a FRT like me. I'll give you a better less bright picture of him unless you know photoshop and made the picture less bright already. Here you go enjoy!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Lahot said:


> since you threw this way off topic...do you and Jesus sleep in a bed with Batman sheets?:laugh:


 no we don't have the batman sheets they are at my parents house we have cream colored sheets with a green comforter lol


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Heres a cute little PNT pic,
PNT pic


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ohhh he is sleeping so cute


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ok i relent, that is a pretty cute little pic









how do they breathe while asleep tho? they wake up every 10 mins to go back up to surface?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

When they sleep they sleep. I havnt seen a frt sleep over 30mins though.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so can u grab the little buggers and put them on the carpet and watch em run around and stuff, or will they bite you first chance they get?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I doubt they will bite me but i dont know about crawling. They can but why would you want to?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

to watch it when it isn't in the water?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah, it would be cute--- watch it scurry around the living room for 5 minutes!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

This coming from the jerk who made fun of me for liking the turtle and keeping pictures of it. ha you have a soft side


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well the other pics made it look ugly, they're cute when they're sleeping tho i guess


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the other pics were not ugly the only difference is that his eyes are shut.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Heres a cute little PNT pic,
> PNT pic


 it says in the caption that it was a confiscated turtle. Are they illegal to own in the US? or just import?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> yeah, it would be cute--- watch it scurry around the living room for 5 minutes!


 sounds cute when yo say it but when you do it in real life its different


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

...if you say so :rock:


----------

